# Drivers Side Wind Noise



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wind noise is also really bad on my 2015 Cruze which I bought brand new back in December. I haven't mentioned it to my dealer yet but its coming from both the driver's and passenger's side window. All my door seals look nice and tight but I don't really know what to look for. I don't have much confidence in my local dealership as of late to do anything right when it comes to my Cruze, so maybe I'll take it to another dealership or learn to live with it? 

Did your dealership take your Cruze for a ride and compare the wind noise to another similar Cruze to make them agree that the wind noise was excessive? Just curious about how they go about diagnosing and then fixing this issue.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome by the way and congrats on your purchase!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had this also. Check the rubber strip on the leading edge of the rear door. When this strip comes loose it gets really loud. I ended up having my dealership glue the strip in place.

Congrats and welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> I had this also. Check the rubber strip on the leading edge of the rear door. When this strip comes loose it gets really loud. I ended up having my dealership glue the strip in place.
> 
> Congrats and welcome to CruzeTalk.


Did the glue thing work? You also told me to try this and I totally forgot. Where exactly are you talking about though? Anyway you can take a picture of it with pointing arrows so it's clear where you're refering to and what we should be looking for?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It worked. I'll take and post a picture of the weather strip I had glued in place.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Same with my 2012 2LT when new, and just the driver's door, weather strip had a huge gap in the upper rear corner, other new Cruze's in the dealers lot, did not have that large gap. Took a bit of arm twisting to get him to replace it under warranty. Chevy buys from many different vendors, wonder if you got the same one.

Did look at the new weather strip he ordered before it was install, gap for the closed window was correct and that corrected that wind noise. Nothing was glued when installing it, done on my careful eye.

If you put your blower on vents at the highest speed, can hear that whistle on the outside if the vehicle with both the window and door closed. Three other doors were quiet.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> It worked. I'll take and post a picture of the weather strip I had glued in place.


Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This a picture of the rubber seal on the leading edge of the rear passenger door. This strip is actually on the door and when it comes loose you get horrific wind noise. To check this strip simply push it back onto the door. If it moves and then your wind noise goes away you've found the source of your noise.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> View attachment 191114
> 
> 
> This a picture of the rubber seal on the leading edge of the rear passenger door. This strip is actually on the door and when it comes loose you get horrific wind noise. To check this strip simply push it back onto the door. If it moves and then your wind noise goes away you've found the source of your noise.


Where exactly were your ears telling you the spot of your wind noise was coming from prior to finding out this strip was the problem? I can't say for sure, but it seems both of my wind noise problems seem to be mostly coming from the top of both the driver's and passenger's windows, almost in the center of them. My window's seem to go all the way up when I roll them up but maybe they're not sitting firmly in the grove when I roll them up? I'll give this specific strip/location a look over tomorrow though. 

How do most service advisors deal with wind noise complaints when you come in looking for a solution?


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Had this issue with my 15', drivers front door, they initially 'adjusted' door and gave it back, I took it back because it was still whistling, 
then they replaced all door seals on car and on the door. No more whistling, still don't think it's as quite as my gfs Cruze but much better


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cruzncannada said:


> Had this issue with my 15', drivers front door, they initially 'adjusted' door and gave it back, I took it back because it was still whistling,
> then they replaced all door seals on car and on the door. No more whistling, still don't think it's as quite as my gfs Cruze but much better


Yeah, I get caught up comparing my Cruze's wind noise to my wife's 2012 Honda Civic which is embarrassingly quieter than mine when on the highway. We both got super spoiled by the Nissan Sentra we rented when we went to San Juan Puerto Rico last month. Talk about a quiet ride in terms of both wind noise and road noise!! It was also super smooth, handled the San Juan city streets like a boss, and had so much room both in the interior and trunk! We had to keep asking ourselves was this a compact car and was this really a Sentra. We did order a full size sedan, so maybe the class and dimensions are different in PR when it comes to cars? Anyway, after a few days back of driving her Civic, my wife was ready to trade it in for a Sentra, haha!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's been a few years now, but I remember that I had non-localized wind noise on the driver side. I found the loose door seal by poking at the various seals. I discovered a direct correlation between this one seal and the wind noise.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome congrats on your purchase! Hope you get the wind noise worked out.


----------



## 132641 (Jan 21, 2016)

*Chrome Piece*

The chrome trim piece on the lower side of the window on the rear doors always pops up and whistles on my 2014....


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a wind noise problem in my car, but it's probably something I ate :idiot:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> View attachment 191114
> 
> 
> This a picture of the rubber seal on the leading edge of the rear passenger door. This strip is actually on the door and when it comes loose you get horrific wind noise. To check this strip simply push it back onto the door. If it moves and then your wind noise goes away you've found the source of your noise.


Based on where you told me to look and based on what your rubber seal on the leading edge of the rear passenger door looks like, I might have found where my wind noise issue is coming from? On both sides, the rubber sealing on the leading edge of the rear passenger doors is not tight against the door or in place like yours appears to be in your picture above. The rubber seals on both sides have horrible gapping/spacing issues especially towards the middle and top parts. The gapping/spacing isn't as pronounced on my driver's side like it is with my passenger's side, but its still noticeable. 

My pinky can fit in the largest part of the spacing that's present in the rubber seal on the drivers side, while I can fit all four fingers in the largest spacing that's present on the passenger's side. Perhaps my doors need to be adjusted? I can tell my driver's side door(s) could use it because the chrome window trim doesn't line up evenly from the start to the end but the passenger side doors seem to line up perfectly. Below are some pictures to help explain the gapping I'm seeing from the the rubber seal on the leading edge of the rear doors.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Based on where you told me to look and based on what your rubber seal on the leading edge of the rear passenger door looks like, I might have found where my wind noise issue is coming from? On both sides, the rubber sealing on the leading edge of the rear passenger doors is not tight against the door or in place like yours appears to be in your picture above. The rubber seals on both sides have horrible gapping/spacing issues especially towards the middle and top parts. The gapping/spacing isn't as pronounced on my driver's side like it is with my passenger's side, but its still noticeable.
> 
> My pinky can fit in the largest part of the spacing that's present in the rubber seal on the drivers side, while I can fit all four fingers in the largest spacing that's present on the passenger's side. Perhaps my doors need to be adjusted? I can tell my driver's side door(s) could use it because the chrome window trim doesn't line up evenly from the start to the end but the passenger side doors seem to line up perfectly. Below are some pictures to help explain the gapping I'm seeing from the the rubber seal on the leading edge of the rear doors.
> 
> ...


You found it. Any gaps on any of those seals and you'll get horrendous wind noise.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> You found it. Any gaps on any of those seals and you'll get horrendous wind noise.


Thanks! Sorry about the pictures being turned the wrong way. They were showing straight before I posted them. Do you know how I can get them to post correctly so that you'll have a better idea of what you're looking at? Also, how would you recommend I approach my dealership about fixing this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks, when you take your car in just demonstrate the loose seals. As for picture orientation the only way I know to fix this is to fix it on your computer first and then upload. CT doesn't honor the orientation flag in the image.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> As for picture orientation the only way I know to fix this is to fix it on your computer first and then upload.


The problem is, it probably looks fine on his computer before the upload. The only thing I can suggest is rotate it, then rotate it back to correct and save - then upload. That works for some people.


----------



## Tom Expert (Sep 21, 2020)

farmgirlbarb said:


> Hi,
> Bought 2016 Cruze Limited a month ago. On the way home from dealer noticed considerable wind noise coming from drivers side window. Took back to dealer, they agreed was excessive and replaced the door seal. It was much better but now a week later it is back the way it was. My first brand new car in 30 years...so this is frustrating, not to mention I drive an hour each way to dealer and work full time, so difficult to find time to bring back. Haven't contacted dealer again yet. Recommendations??? Love the car otherwise....Thanks


its the window that leaks the sir the seal was engineered wrong, it can be fixed real easy with foam crack filler rod for concrete.


----------

